# Anyone else feeling broody after having their twins??



## chetnaz

I must be mad but I've been really broody lately! I've even been looking at names this morning. I'm seriously considering having another one. Anyone else feeling the same??


----------



## Mea

I would love to have another one, but don't think we can afford it!!!


----------



## fuzzylu

oh my god yes, im so broody. cant wait to have another one. only problem is money, we are struggling with just the twins so another baby will be too much of a strain. we are planning another one when the boys are at school so child care fees would be less and so we dont have 3 in nappies. we had to use clomid to have the boys so would prob need that again, terrified of having twins again tho.

xx


----------



## Eternal

im not broody lol, im still pregnant lol! i imagine i will be though, i was with my son and when we found out it was twins we deceided we were done, but now were talking about the next one and planning that already lol!

i hope its not twins or triplets though :S


----------



## _Vicky_

OMG NO wAy - I am done and feel my family is complete I have given away all the bBy bits and everything. Xxxx


----------



## chetnaz

Yeah money is an issue with us too, thats the only thing making me think twice... Well that and the fact that we're still not sleeping through, so I'd be gtting up for 3 babies, which cant be fun. I dont know what to do really. Part of me thinks, dont be silly the three you have is enough, the other part of me really wants to experience what it would be like to have a mother/daughter relationship so want to have another, but of course I cant guarrantee a girl (although I'd love another little boy to pieces). I dont want to regret not having another, but I also would like a little bit of myself back in the sense that I know another year and I'll be able to go out in the evenings without worry or guilt cos they aren't sleeping through, etc. I dunno. I have to think carefully.


----------



## bek74

OMG Naz I was going to ask this very question. As to the money issue, don't be silly it all works out. We have 5 on one income, yes some weeks can be a bit tough but who cares, I just love being around my kids and the memories my kids will have won't be what I couldn't buy them but instead all the fun they had going to the park, bike riding, crafts, being loved.
Yep Naz I am having one more. I know what u mean about wanting a girl, I had the 3 older boys but thought nope I want another baby, yes I wanted a girl but would love a boy just as much and I got both.
Go for it, time you conceive and then 9mths pregnant the boys sleeping will be heaps better.
Hubby and I are trying in 14mths time and only putting ONE embryo back in this time lol.


----------



## Mrs R

I thought I was the only mad person thinking this lol

I would definitely love another one. Whereas I would love to go for it now and have it all over with (as in my children would be similar in age and I could look forward to having some sort of a life in a year or two) I couldn't cope with 3 babies, 2 is enough!!

We've put all our baby stuff in the attic, ready for no.3. DH isn't so keen lol But I know he would have another tomorrow if I really wanted (which I don't!)

I think we'll wait til our twins are about 3 or 4 and can go to pre-school or playgroup or something like that. Whereas I know I should only put one back in, I have a notion I would actually like to put 2 back in again! We will be doing FET and I just think I might as well give us the best chance possible. It's not as if we couldn't handle 2 at once...... Now I do sound mad!


----------



## bek74

Lol Mrs R, we too will be doing FET and although I know it makes sense to put two back in to increase my chances, I just couldn't imagine doing twins again, and I don't want twins again.
I would luv a singleton and another little boy would be wonderful although clearly I will love and treasure either gender.
Oh and yes you do sound completely MAD lmao.... Aren't all twin mums that little bit mad hehehehe


----------



## bek74

Oh Naz I need to add I have also been thinking of names.
Another boy I like .. Aaron Lincoln but my older boys hate the name Aaron.
Another girl I like .. Payton Leigh


----------



## Anna1982

NO NO WAY NO HOW!!!

Ive got 4 children under 3 years old, and let me tell you its very hard!!
think 4 lots of kiddie washing and ironing, feeding, 4 lots of clothes to buy lol
I love them all to bits and wouldnt swap them for the world, but like I said its hard!!

right now me and dh are barely speaking as I want him to have the snip, he said he would and now hes putting it off, ive been to try get sterilised and they wont do it before im 35 and thats 6 years away!!
if I got pregnant again Id be devastated! I was on te pill when we conceived the twins lol

like I said think long and hard!!


----------



## chetnaz

Glad to see I'm not the only mad one! :). In my defense, I am the youngest of six and growing up in a large family was the best thing ever. I love being part of a large family and when hubby and I first started talking kids, I did say to him I want four, so this isn't completely out of the blue. Its just that we never ever had twins in the equation and as my hubby says, we'll have to find cash for two lots of things and as they get older the expenses grow (think two lots of driving lessons, two lots of tuition fees etc etc!).

I think if one of my boys had been a girl, I wouldnt b considering it. Dont get me wrong - I LOVE my boys to bits and wouldnt change them for the world and I was actually hoping the twins would be girls as I didn't want my older son to feel left out and my thought process was that twins have a bond and if they are a different gender to my eldest, then he'll feel even more left out. So I'm happy with my three boys - BUT I do feel like theres something missing. I watch the boys playing with their dad and I think "wow, I'm the only girl in this family and the older they get, the more they'll be doing with their dad and I wont have a daughter to do all the girly things with. ALthough knowing me, I'll only go and have another two boys again! lol. Aaah well its something I need to think about more.

Rebekah, I have a boys name (Koray - yes another K again, but hey, I've began so I may as well continue!), but not sure of a girl's name, which does make me wonder - is it because it's just not meant to be??


----------



## bek74

No it doesn't mean it's meant to be lol, I found boys names much easier to choose. I swore when u found out it was twins they were both boys, their names were Anthony and Aaron lol, yet I had a girl in there. I have a girl and still want one more. 
I can relate to everything your saying about your boys, I felt the same way.


----------



## fuzzylu

I only ever wanted 2 children, but then i had twins. cant stand the thought of only ever being pregnant once. also I sometimes feel like i want to experience having only one baby, I feel blessed to have twins and love every bit of my boys but I do feel like I missed out on experiencing a singlton, I know that sounds mad.
Also I would love a girl, I really wanted one of the twins to be a girl, I couldnt possibly love the boys anymore and would love another boy just as much. would love to buy pink things tho and have a mother daughter relationship like i have with my mum.

Really dont want to wait another 3 years untill they go to school esp as it look us so long to have the boys but im too worried about money. would need a new car, new house (current one is only small) 3 los of nursery fees would mean me giving up my job and living just off hubbys wages which will not cover all our bills.

oh and we already have a girld name picked out as we had that before we knew we were having boys, not sure on boys names tho.


----------



## chetnaz

Fuzzylu I know what you mean. Money is an issue for us also. When we planned baby number two I thought, "ok it'll be tough but I'll get another aupair to watch the baby while I go back to work after 6 months, and our little flat is big enough for a family of four - the baby can share a room with my eldest". Then we got the big shock of two babies coming along! So the car got changed (no way I could fit two car seats and a booster in a small yaris), and the living arrangements had to be reconsidered (we're moving out of our room, into the small room, so we can finally put all three boys togethr in the big room). Also thoughts of going back to work quickly got forgotten - there was no way I was leaving two babies behind with an aupair, but I couldn't afford professional childcare as I'd be paying more in childcare costs than I earn! So I'm now a stay at home mum, which is fine by me as I would have HATED not being around to see the boys grow up. Going back to work after Kaya was bad enough. The guilt I felt everyday was just awful, so I'm glad i dont have to go through that again. Also my hubby took voluntary redundancy recently so in a way it would be mad to have another baby (at least not for the next few years) but if I am going to have another, i dont want to wait till I start sleeping through the night again, and till the boys are out of nappies, cos it means starting all over again, and not sure if i can do that just when i start to get comfortable again.


----------



## bek74

When it comes to money it all works out. As I said we have managed on one income for years. Don't forget they are only little for a while and once in school you can go back to work part-time.
Don't let money hold u back, otherwise you could be waiting forever. JMO.

I love Big families and so do my kids.


----------



## Anna1982

im guessing im very lucky to have two of each
I felt the same as the lady above about my boys spending more and more time doing things with their daddy growing up, and I did get very broody, lol during that I got pregnant with the twins, we were dumbstruck when we found they were girlys!
and it is lovely to buy boy and girl things


----------



## TwoBumps

Yes me!! I would love another one and so would DH but we need a bigger house and nursery fees for the boys is crippling enough! We were thinking of TTC in the new year so that the boys would be 3 when the new baby (or two!!) was born & then they would get the free nursery sessions which would help with the nursery fees. However, we struggle at the moment with lack of family support (DH's family live 2 minutes away but he has a difficult relationship with them and only his Mum ever helps us out) and so we have made the decision to try and move nearer to my family as I have a big family and we would have loads of support, and the boys will grow up with a big family around them.

The trouble is that means DH and I will both have to get new jobs and so realistically I know we will have to wait at least 12 months before trying again, and therefore the boys will be 4 before the new baby is born. This is good and bad. On the positive side the boys will go to school a week after they turn 4 (end of August babies) and so I will potentially be on a maternity leave for their first year at school which will be great as I will be there to take and fetch them for the first year, and when I do go back to work the nursery fees won't be as bad (my family will also help out). On the negative side I worry that if I have a singleton the age gap will be too great and with the twins being so close, the new baby will be left out...especially if it is another boy. If it was a girl I think it would be ok as she would have two big brothers to look after her!!!

Wow, this is long, I obviously needed to talk about this!!! I know things (money) always have a way of working themselves out, but our house only has two bedrooms and so we do have to move before having another one, so I am really trying to be sensible and wait, but I get so broody that it really is tough!! x x


----------



## chetnaz

TwoBumps said:


> Yes me!! I would love another one and so would DH but we need a bigger house and nursery fees for the boys is crippling enough! We were thinking of TTC in the new year so that the boys would be 3 when the new baby (or two!!) was born & then they would get the free nursery sessions which would help with the nursery fees. However, we struggle at the moment with lack of family support (DH's family live 2 minutes away but he has a difficult relationship with them and only his Mum ever helps us out) and so we have made the decision to try and move nearer to my family as I have a big family and we would have loads of support, and the boys will grow up with a big family around them.
> 
> The trouble is that means DH and I will both have to get new jobs and so realistically I know we will have to wait at least 12 months before trying again, and therefore the boys will be 4 before the new baby is born. This is good and bad. On the positive side the boys will go to school a week after they turn 4 (end of August babies) and so I will potentially be on a maternity leave for their first year at school which will be great as I will be there to take and fetch them for the first year, and when I do go back to work the nursery fees won't be as bad (my family will also help out). On the negative side I worry that if I have a singleton the age gap will be too great and with the twins being so close, the new baby will be left out...especially if it is another boy. If it was a girl I think it would be ok as she would have two big brothers to look after her!!!
> 
> Wow, this is long, I obviously needed to talk about this!!! I know things (money) always have a way of working themselves out, but our house only has two bedrooms and so we do have to move before having another one, so I am really trying to be sensible and wait, but I get so broody that it really is tough!! x x

Hun there is a 4 year age gap between my eldest and the twins and it works perfectly well. My eldest dotes over the twins and they love him to bits. My eldest is also an end of August baby so he started school a month after the twins were born (when were your twins born out of interest? My son's birthday is 28th Aug) and it worked out really well. And i truly do feel the age gap is perfect. As for gender, I thought the opposite to you - although I would have loved a girl, when I heard I was having twins I was hoping they'd be boys as I thought twins are so close as it is, they'll have an even bigger bond as they are identical, if they are also girls then my eldest will feel really left out as they wont have much in common. But as they are all boys, they will have the same interests and they will look up to their big brother, so hoping my eldest wont feel left out.


----------



## chan8180

Ha ha ive been thinking the same how funny, it will NEVER happen as my OH will leave me or get the secret snip as he is 100% sure he does'nt want another but i cant help but feel really sad lately that thats it. I only ever wanted two children but since having the twins i dont know if its made my family feel less complete in a weird way because it has been so hard and you have to be more practical than just cherish the one on one with a singleton. In a way i would love to get them all to school and have another singleton girl again so my daughter also has a sister as i could'nt imagine having the same bond with a brother as i do with my sister. Money is also an issue and im hoping to go uni next year to do a nursing degree so for many reasons i know thats it but cant help but feel pretty sad about it. Im just cherishing very day with my babies now sleepness nights and all!


----------



## TwoBumps

chetnaz said:


> TwoBumps said:
> 
> 
> Yes me!! I would love another one and so would DH but we need a bigger house and nursery fees for the boys is crippling enough! We were thinking of TTC in the new year so that the boys would be 3 when the new baby (or two!!) was born & then they would get the free nursery sessions which would help with the nursery fees. However, we struggle at the moment with lack of family support (DH's family live 2 minutes away but he has a difficult relationship with them and only his Mum ever helps us out) and so we have made the decision to try and move nearer to my family as I have a big family and we would have loads of support, and the boys will grow up with a big family around them.
> 
> The trouble is that means DH and I will both have to get new jobs and so realistically I know we will have to wait at least 12 months before trying again, and therefore the boys will be 4 before the new baby is born. This is good and bad. On the positive side the boys will go to school a week after they turn 4 (end of August babies) and so I will potentially be on a maternity leave for their first year at school which will be great as I will be there to take and fetch them for the first year, and when I do go back to work the nursery fees won't be as bad (my family will also help out). On the negative side I worry that if I have a singleton the age gap will be too great and with the twins being so close, the new baby will be left out...especially if it is another boy. If it was a girl I think it would be ok as she would have two big brothers to look after her!!!
> 
> Wow, this is long, I obviously needed to talk about this!!! I know things (money) always have a way of working themselves out, but our house only has two bedrooms and so we do have to move before having another one, so I am really trying to be sensible and wait, but I get so broody that it really is tough!! x x
> 
> Hun there is a 4 year age gap between my eldest and the twins and it works perfectly well. My eldest dotes over the twins and they love him to bits. My eldest is also an end of August baby so he started school a month after the twins were born (when were your twins born out of interest? My son's birthday is 28th Aug) and it worked out really well. And i truly do feel the age gap is perfect. As for gender, I thought the opposite to you - although I would have loved a girl, when I heard I was having twins I was hoping they'd be boys as I thought twins are so close as it is, they'll have an even bigger bond as they are identical, if they are also girls then my eldest will feel really left out as they wont have much in common. But as they are all boys, they will have the same interests and they will look up to their big brother, so hoping my eldest wont feel left out.Click to expand...

That's really good to know! Hopefully a 4 year age gap will be fine and everything will work out :happydance: My boys were born on 27 August!! How has your little boy found school being the youngest in the year? I was really worried about the boys starting just as they turn 4 as they were 9 weeks early and I thought it would be hard enough being the youngest in the year without being so prem on top of it, but they have caught up incredibly well and their speech and everything else is ahead of their actual age so I am less worried now, although I'd still prefer them to go to school the following year!

So what is your thinking now? Dp you think you'll go for it eventually? Its really really hard isn't it!!


----------



## chetnaz

TwoBumps said:


> chetnaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TwoBumps said:
> 
> 
> Yes me!! I would love another one and so would DH but we need a bigger house and nursery fees for the boys is crippling enough! We were thinking of TTC in the new year so that the boys would be 3 when the new baby (or two!!) was born & then they would get the free nursery sessions which would help with the nursery fees. However, we struggle at the moment with lack of family support (DH's family live 2 minutes away but he has a difficult relationship with them and only his Mum ever helps us out) and so we have made the decision to try and move nearer to my family as I have a big family and we would have loads of support, and the boys will grow up with a big family around them.
> 
> The trouble is that means DH and I will both have to get new jobs and so realistically I know we will have to wait at least 12 months before trying again, and therefore the boys will be 4 before the new baby is born. This is good and bad. On the positive side the boys will go to school a week after they turn 4 (end of August babies) and so I will potentially be on a maternity leave for their first year at school which will be great as I will be there to take and fetch them for the first year, and when I do go back to work the nursery fees won't be as bad (my family will also help out). On the negative side I worry that if I have a singleton the age gap will be too great and with the twins being so close, the new baby will be left out...especially if it is another boy. If it was a girl I think it would be ok as she would have two big brothers to look after her!!!
> 
> Wow, this is long, I obviously needed to talk about this!!! I know things (money) always have a way of working themselves out, but our house only has two bedrooms and so we do have to move before having another one, so I am really trying to be sensible and wait, but I get so broody that it really is tough!! x x
> 
> Hun there is a 4 year age gap between my eldest and the twins and it works perfectly well. My eldest dotes over the twins and they love him to bits. My eldest is also an end of August baby so he started school a month after the twins were born (when were your twins born out of interest? My son's birthday is 28th Aug) and it worked out really well. And i truly do feel the age gap is perfect. As for gender, I thought the opposite to you - although I would have loved a girl, when I heard I was having twins I was hoping they'd be boys as I thought twins are so close as it is, they'll have an even bigger bond as they are identical, if they are also girls then my eldest will feel really left out as they wont have much in common. But as they are all boys, they will have the same interests and they will look up to their big brother, so hoping my eldest wont feel left out.Click to expand...
> 
> That's really good to know! Hopefully a 4 year age gap will be fine and everything will work out :happydance: My boys were born on 27 August!! *How has your little boy found school being the youngest in the year?* I was really worried about the boys starting just as they turn 4 as they were 9 weeks early and I thought it would be hard enough being the youngest in the year without being so prem on top of it, but they have caught up incredibly well and their speech and everything else is ahead of their actual age so I am less worried now, although I'd still prefer them to go to school the following year!
> 
> So what is your thinking now? Dp you think you'll go for it eventually? Its really really hard isn't it!!Click to expand...

He has been absolutely fine hun, he loves school. I was actually really glad that he got to go rather than having to wait another year as Kaya has always been advanced for his age and he was just itching to start school. He hasn't struggled at all and he's doing so so well. He's learning how to read and write and he's really impressed me on how quickly and well he's learning and his teacher's really impressed with him so all is well. 

As for what I'm thinking now about the baby thing, I have no idea. My head is telling me to be grateful for the three beautiful boys I have and quit while I'm ahead, but my heart is telling me that there's room for another little baby in there! lol. I think if someone could guarrantee me a girl, then I'd definately go for it as I think a little girl would complete my beautiful family. But there are no guarrantees and although I would love a little boy just as much, i'd still be the odd one out craving for female company among 5 males!!


----------



## daisybby03

I am getting my tubes tied after my twins. 3 kids is enough for me! Besides, my body is not meant for carrying babies:)


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Naz - don't look to me for a sane, rational viewpoint on having more - as you know I was already going for #5 when the twins just turned 1!!! ;) 

I can't even use the excuse that I want to experience having both sexes!!! lol. I am desperate to have just one more, and always have been - my head says no, but my heart is all for it and in my opinion you can worry about the perfect time forever, but there really is no perfect time hun. 

I am a born worrier, and find a million reasons not to have more, but at the end of the day I know that I don't want to look back in 10yrs from now, and regret not going for it. If I were 5yrs younger, I would probably wait until the twins turned 3, but since time is a pressure for us, I feel it's now or never. If I were lucky enough to conceive again now, then the twins will be two when this baby comes along - that to me is a great gap. The babies are just beginning to turn a corner, yet not too old that it will be like we're 'starting again'. 

For me the more children I have had the easier I have found things - maybe I'm more chilled out after having so many. There are really tough days, but in general I have been happier since the family has got larger - somehow it just feels right to me. It's very much a personal choice Naz, but if your gut is telling you to do it then go for it! You'll cope, and the early, difficult days are so short lived relative to the rest of your lives.

See, told you not to ask me....................verrrry bad influence :rofl: x


----------



## bek74

Omg Liz I just saw ur siggy, I am so sorry you had a m/c *hugs*.
I agree 100% with Liz.
Not sure if u know my story but will share it with you Naz.
I had my first son Dec 1996, my second son 18mths later June 1998, I miss carried in 1999 but then had my third son in 2000 and a month after having him I got my tubes tied. The moment I did it, I regretted it but was very busy with three boys.
Anyway years past and I still had this feeling like I wasn't done, I really wanted a daughter but as time went on, I knew I just wanted another.
After three years of operations trying to repair my tubes hubby and I had to then except it wasn't going to happen, we had to make the decission to go through IVF.
Well you know the rest as the twins r here.

Guess what I am saying is, don't live with a regret if your heart says go for it then go for it. I had my tubes done cause after 3 boys I thought I would end up with a footy team. 
No regrets hun, if u don't go again u will alway wonder


----------



## Nut_Shake

Erm, am I the only one that isn't broody AT ALL!?!?? :haha:


----------



## twinmummy06

Yup me! Until the boys were about one, I so desperately wanted another - I think partly because I come from a large family very close in age, and partly because in some weird way I felt like I was ripped off out of the last part of my pregnancy. 
Lack of room in our house and owning a house first prevented that going ahead. 
Thinking back on it, I'm kind of glad we didn't. I just can't imagine having had the boys and a baby so close - they are just so full on. 
I do love the age gap we have between the boys and Kiani though, they adore her to bits.


----------



## auntcarrie

Well you all know my story, I think! I swore to anyone who would listen when I was pregnant with the older girls that I would never get pregnant again... we were 1 week away from a tubal ligation when my friend convinced me not to do it. NOT because she thought I'd want more kids, but because her recovery was much worse with her tubal and I was hormonal and that scared me.

So cut to the girls being just 6 months old and all of a sudden I had babies on the brain!!! I couldn't believe it, but we had some difficulty getting preggers the first time, so we decided to just "try on our own" for 10 months (until I hit 40 years old) - if it happened, great. If it didn't - we were thrilled with our girls.

2 months later I was pregnant. With twins again.

Looking back, I knew everyone wasn't accounted for yet. Even as I was telling everyone we were "done" after the girls, I knew deep down we might not be. I also come from a large family and the thought of only having 2 made me a little sad. I found myself crying as I packed up the newborn clothes for the attic... sad that I would never experience the little baby stage again.

Now that I'm packing up the newborn baby clothes AGAIN for the attic - I know I'm done. I look at my 4 girls and we are all here now. I have my family. 

I do some days wonder if we were 10 years younger if any more would be in our future - but we aren't and I couldn't be happier with my big family. Don't get me wrong - having 4 babies under 2 years old is FREAKING HARD but it's a labor of love and I know how fast it goes.

(Talk to me again during the teenage years, though... Ha ha...)

Someone else said it - the money works itself out. Hell, we are paying a SICK amount of money to daycare every month, almost my whole paycheck and I'm blessed to have a pretty good job. It'll be like winning the lottery when they all go to school. 

I'd just say trust your gut. Whatever you decide will be the right thing for you.


----------



## loz13

well I felt broody basically as soon as the twins were born and was very lucky (& surprised) to conceive naturally quite quickly. There will be 13months between twins and new baby not exactly sure how I'll manage but at least I dont have time to think about it!!!

I do feel like I've been pregnant for ever tho - on the otherhand I thought I never would be so delighted!


----------



## meganb

Ohhhh, Chetnaz, LizzieD - we all had our twins around the same time. I became *extremely* broody after my boys had their first birthday.

I've got 3 boys and 1 daughter and know that she would absolutely love a sister. At 37, it was a case of 'now or never' so DH and I decided that we'd just let nature take its course and see what happened (I've got PCOS and had to use Clomid to conceive the others). Yep, first month of trying got the BFP and am now 9 weeks with #5 - eeeeek!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Wow. Its great to read all these stories! This will most likely be me in a few months..even tho right now I am miserable and sooo "done" !!


----------



## twinmummy06

Congrats meganb!


----------



## lizziedripping

meganb said:


> Ohhhh, Chetnaz, LizzieD - we all had our twins around the same time. I became *extremely* broody after my boys had their first birthday.
> 
> I've got 3 boys and 1 daughter and know that she would absolutely love a sister. At 37, it was a case of 'now or never' so DH and I decided that we'd just let nature take its course and see what happened (I've got PCOS and had to use Clomid to conceive the others). Yep, first month of trying got the BFP and am now 9 weeks with #5 - eeeeek!!

Congrats Megan :happydance:

I m/c #5 in July and was stunned when I conceived that baby so quickly after the twins and first month of trying. I am 38 now and never expected that!!!! I have always said that you are more fertile fter having a baby, and it certainly seems to be true. Just hope we conceive as quickly again in the next few months ;) xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Tons of baby dust, lizzie!


----------



## chetnaz

meganb said:


> Ohhhh, Chetnaz, LizzieD - we all had our twins around the same time. I became *extremely* broody after my boys had their first birthday.
> 
> I've got 3 boys and 1 daughter and know that she would absolutely love a sister. At 37, it was a case of 'now or never' so DH and I decided that we'd just let nature take its course and see what happened (I've got PCOS and had to use Clomid to conceive the others). Yep, first month of trying got the BFP and am now 9 weeks with #5 - eeeeek!!

OMG meganb I'm so happy for you!! And a little jealous! COngratulations hun. xx


----------



## fuzzylu

meganb said:


> I've got 3 boys and 1 daughter and know that she would absolutely love a sister. At 37, it was a case of 'now or never' so DH and I decided that we'd just let nature take its course and see what happened (I've got PCOS and had to use Clomid to conceive the others). Yep, first month of trying got the BFP and am now 9 weeks with #5 - eeeeek!!

Oh congratulations, this gives me hope as I also have PCOS and used clomid to have my twins, was really hoping to do it without next time but I know the chances are low.


----------



## tripletsOMG

Eternal said:


> im not broody lol, im still pregnant lol! i imagine i will be though, i was with my son and when we found out it was twins we deceided we were done, but now were talking about the next one and planning that already lol!
> 
> i hope its not twins or triplets though :S

Although I am pregnant with twins and have 3 kids hubby wants vasectomy but that scares me even with me being uncomfy and overwhelmed I am no ready for such a decision ya never know


----------



## dagedaiiy

Aren't all twin mums that little bit mad hehehehe


----------



## chetnaz

dagedaiiy said:


> Aren't all twin mums that little bit mad hehehehe

HA! Thats what my husband tells me - that I'm totally nuts! I jut think, hey I've handled two quite well (well three if you count my 5 year old, but he's pretty independant now, bless him), so what's one more to add to the mix! Been looking at baby clothes recently and hubby actually relented (after seeing me a little down recently) and told me if it makes me happy, we can start TCC!! Think its a bit soon though, I was thinking if we are to have one more, might be best to wait till the twins are two, then there'll be about 3 years between them, which I think is managable. SO who knows, maybe we'll start trying next year. ANyone wanna be my pregnancy bubby next year??? :)


----------



## _Vicky_

YOU ARE ALLL MAD - MAD I TELL YOU MAD MAD MAD MAD MAD 

herheheheheheh


----------



## _Vicky_

Nut_Shake said:


> Erm, am I the only one that isn't broody AT ALL!?!?? :haha:

nope I am not no way never! I just feel I am done and our family is complete - tbh I am very scared of falling pregnant accidently as I fell pregnant in the first month of trying with the boys. 

Lots of baby dust to you all and congrats MeganB


----------



## lizziedripping

_Vicky_ said:


> YOU ARE ALLL MAD - MAD I TELL YOU MAD MAD MAD MAD MAD
> 
> herheheheheheh

:rofl:What a perceptive woman you are vicki :rofl:

PS - I'll be your bump buddy Naz, tho hoping to get preggo a touch sooner than that.............I've got years on you, so no time to wait around :wacko: xxx


----------



## bek74

chetnaz said:


> dagedaiiy said:
> 
> 
> Aren't all twin mums that little bit mad hehehehe
> 
> HA! Thats what my husband tells me - that I'm totally nuts! I jut think, hey I've handled two quite well (well three if you count my 5 year old, but he's pretty independant now, bless him), so what's one more to add to the mix! Been looking at baby clothes recently and hubby actually relented (after seeing me a little down recently) and told me if it makes me happy, we can start TCC!! Think its a bit soon though, I was thinking if we are to have one more, might be best to wait till the twins are two, then there'll be about 3 years between them, which I think is managable. SO who knows, maybe we'll start trying next year. ANyone wanna be my pregnancy bubby next year??? :)Click to expand...

 I am planning on going again jan 2013 so another 14mths time other wise I would have loved to be your pregnancy buddy. Good luck hun


----------



## xgem27x

I dont want anymore ever, I think having twins first time just gives you the instant perfect family

But I do wish I could go back in time and experiance it all over again, because it was such an amazing experiance being pregnant with my two, so it sucks that I wont have that experiance again xx


----------



## FatKat

Nut_Shake said:


> Erm, am I the only one that isn't broody AT ALL!?!?? :haha:

I'm with you all the way with twin boys at 10 months and a 3 and half year old girl I'm definitely done :wacko:


----------



## ahbon

i want more already! but very unlikely as I don't want to go thru IVF again and thus highly unlikely to fall naturally............


----------



## loz13

ahbon said:


> i want more already! but very unlikely as I don't want to go thru IVF again and thus highly unlikely to fall naturally............

Well you never know - it happened to me!!!! & I only have half an ovary . . . .


----------



## ahbon

loz - congrats! blimey lucky lady! With my IVF - immune thyroid issues and my age (41 at xmas) I really think it'll be a miracle but one we'd be very happy about! Think my next mission really must be to loose weight now no matter what!


----------



## _Vicky_

ahbon said:


> loz - congrats! blimey lucky lady! With my IVF - immune thyroid issues and my age (41 at xmas) I really think it'll be a miracle but one we'd be very happy about! Think my next mission really must be to loose weight now no matter what!

haha tell that to Carrie (auntcarrie on here) I am pretty sure she had assisted conception with her first set of twins who are 20 months and conceived twins again naturally when her girls were 7 months old!!!!


----------



## auntcarrie

_Vicky_ said:


> ahbon said:
> 
> 
> loz - congrats! blimey lucky lady! With my IVF - immune thyroid issues and my age (41 at xmas) I really think it'll be a miracle but one we'd be very happy about! Think my next mission really must be to loose weight now no matter what!
> 
> haha tell that to Carrie (auntcarrie on here) I am pretty sure she had assisted conception with her first set of twins who are 20 months and conceived twins again naturally when her girls were 7 months old!!!!Click to expand...

Vicky the girls were EIGHT months old when I got pregnant again! :winkwink:

And first set was not IVF but I was on injectible drugs. Second set, 100% natural, and I was over 39 years old as well. So, could happen. I don't think it happens MUCH, but there you go.


----------



## _Vicky_

hehe well it wasnt a bad report for accuracy for my knackeered old brain now was it hehehehe


----------



## genies girl

I agree with xgem it's the being pregnant special feelings that I'm sorry I won't experience again more than the actual other new person if that makes sense , in the end I enjoyed being pregnant and stroking the bump and feeling so special but my girls are fantastic they give me everything and like vicky I've been selling the baby bits x


----------



## Kristin83

I would like to have another, but it wont be until my boys are about 5 years old. We have to be able to buy a bigger house before we have more (only have 2 bedrooms) and hopefully the economy will turn around by then so we can sell our house. All I can think about is how much a piece of cake having only one will be after having twins...lol and bc we have to use IVF we can chose when to get pregnant, which makes it much easier. I would like a girl next though...then I would be done :)


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I feel broody even though my twins are 7 months. I think I may be broody for the wrong reasons though. I had a terribly stressful pregnancy having found out my mum was very ill, I had several bleeds which scared me to death, very sick, blue hands quite a few things - I don't think pregnancy agreed with me! Then all of sudden watching tv my waters leaked at nearly 29 weeks and then i had a plancental abruption and the rest is history. I am sooooo thankful my twinnies made it and I have to pinch myself how lucky I am. I do feel guilt that I didn't carry them for very long and I didn't get to enjoy my pregnancy as I was always worried. I see pregnant people in the street and long for a bump again to enjoy the build up and to carry to term and be prepared. I try and speak to my DH about it but he doesn't get it. Don't get me wrong I am truly blessed with 2 but I would love to have another 2 I think! Never thought I'd say that but honestly I LOVE being a mummy!!!!!


----------

